# Spring creek and Cypress Creek ?



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ive been to jessie jones park before but were is Cypress creek and spring creek located ? id like to take my boys ut there and catch sme whites and crappie:wink:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Spring creek borders JJ Park. Cypress creek hits/joins into Spring creek just before JJ park. Then, not too far downstream, Spring creek hits the San Jacinto river. Google map Humble, TX and you can see it. The whites are going upstream from Lake Houston to spawn this time of year.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank You


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

watch the drop off just above where the 2 meet..theres a deep run there along a sand bar that holds em....look for the big tree in the water & work that Bar


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Were can you launch a boat over there on the river and would my 22 ftcc be to big to launch


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

59 bridge ramp... but careful when the water is low


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

lou5036 said:


> Were can you launch a boat over there on the river and would my 22 ftcc be to big to launch


You would not get very far upstream with a boat like that. It gets very shallow, my champion bass boat did not get very far when I tried. Thats why I have a jet drive john boat now.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Spot*

OxbowOutfitters has been poaching my spot.:hairout:
Man, no one can keep a secret these days. LOL.
BB


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Bigbuck, don't worry he can't catch sheet!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

BB...thats about as secret as the Bait guy on 45 & 2920... Geeze...
Kurt shut up or I'll bean ya with a minnow..potlicker



BigBuck said:


> OxbowOutfitters has been poaching my spot.:hairout:
> Man, no one can keep a secret these days. LOL.
> BB


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

So You dont think My Bluewave will be able to very far up Either of those creeks?


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Dude, im here to tell ya! DONT THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'll never make it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

yupppppppppppppp
don't even try to launch.. unless you got some spare change at home to fix the damage...
try a smaller boat...


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*long paddle*

I put my yak in at 59 bridge, but its a long long paddle to jj park!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, did you catch any fish? What did the water look like?

Give us a report, if you please.

Thanks,
T


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

*it look like a MAN!!!*

i went there walked a mile...round trip...with 4 dozen of godzilla minnows...

water looks like that new mccafe coffee at mcD's...except without the ice...give it a week...gosh darn wasted beautiful day


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

jesse jones park...


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Went today to several locations between 45 and 59 just to check things out above where a boat will get you ( Never been by way of truck). Water level is way up and is very muddy with a strong current. No Fishy but i wasn't expecting any today anyway, just scouting...


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

lou5036 said:


> So You dont think My Bluewave will be able to very far up Either of those creeks?


Not worth it! You see there isnt much up there anyways but a bunch of braggin drunks. Notice there are no pictures of fish.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

No one posted any pics here because no one said they were catching I've never even seen anyone drinking kind of rude to make that kind of statement look at some of the other JJ posts or cypress creek post


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I Call Bull.....:spineyes:
Ive seen 1 guy tossing back a few beers in the last 5 trips there..
he even left with 3,so I dont know where you get your info..
Ive run my rig from the river all the way to hardy Toll road & cypress creek
I smell a fishing tale :tongue:



Fishin Tails said:


> Not worth it! You see there isnt much up there anyways but a bunch of braggin drunks. Notice there are no pictures of fish.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well as far as I've seen I mainly fish JJ (bank) and thats an alcohol free zone. I really don't care if people drink as long as there not leaving trash every where those spots are really productive for whites if some one is trying to get on fish I'm not going to make accusations. Were here to talk fishing right??? Not to discourage some one and make them think twice about going out and having a good time, I would give almost anything to be able to enjoy having some one go out catch fish and be more informed about a location. I learned my "tricks" by trial and error all that had to be said was "unless your boat cam get in skinny water than you shouldn't launch maybe walk the creek instead"


----------

